# TB-500 experiences?



## keith1569 (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys

I'm about to start taking tb500 for my shoulder and elbow pain. I hear its real good for your joints and tendons I believe. I'm thinking of using 500mcg ed. Any have any feedback on this?  

Keith


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 19, 2012)

2-4mg's per week split in to two injections for 4 weeks.. then a maintanance dose of 2-4mg's every month.


----------



## keith1569 (May 19, 2012)

Really. Doesn't need to be dosed more often during load weeks or maintenance weeks?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 19, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> Really. Doesn't need to be dosed more often during load weeks or maintenance weeks?



I suppose you could if you wanted to.. but that's pretty much the standard protocol right there.


----------



## keith1569 (May 20, 2012)

Good deal. Will do man


----------



## FordFan (May 20, 2012)

The above protocol is working for me. I'm in week 4 of 4mg per week. I will now do 2mg eow and see how that works. So far my knee pain has reduced a lot. Still not 100%, but better than it was.

Give it a try


----------



## TwisT (May 20, 2012)

Its very, very good for your joints.


----------



## keith1569 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info man.
I will go with that protocol to


----------



## Vibrant (May 20, 2012)

I'd dose it higher. 4-8mg per week for the loading phase.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I'd dose it higher. 4-8mg per week for the loading phase.



That's what I did too.. but most people don't wanna spend that kinda cash.


----------



## keith1569 (May 20, 2012)

I was thinking of loading at 5mg a week. 
Like 2.5mg on mon and Thurs.


----------



## keith1569 (May 20, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That's what I did too.. but most people don't wanna spend that kinda cash.



What was your load dose?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 20, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> What was your load dose?



I did 6mgs per week for a month then 6 per month.


----------



## keith1569 (May 20, 2012)

Good deal man. So 5mg every week loading and 5mg a month after should work out then


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 21, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> Good deal man. So 5mg every week loading and 5mg a month after should work out then



Absolutely.


----------



## booze (May 22, 2012)

is this any good for muscualr issues or tears?


----------

